# Ontario Moose Draw



## Dartagnan (Sep 23, 2006)

How did everyone do with the moose draw?

This is year number 13 with no tag


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

not successfull however our group got one bull
Rick


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Bull Tag. 

Bob


----------



## HRL (May 13, 2010)

How do I go about checking if I have a tag?


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Group got an tag but unsure as to what it is as of yet, most likely an bull tag for wmu 54.

as for how to check just call 1-800-288-1155 an follow the instructions.

Matt


----------



## HRL (May 13, 2010)

Bah...no tag. Calves with the rifle it is I guess.


----------



## fknruts (Oct 30, 2009)

I am very happy to have a BULL tag but am a little disapointed that I will be attempting to fill it with a rifle. I planned on having my first moose archery hunt this year but could not find an archery partner who would put in the time and effort to hunt where I wanted. So I ended up applying for rifle season. Next year will hopefully be different.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

2 bull tags, and one cow tag for 6 of us. We will also probably grab another surplus cow tag, just to be sure.

Awesome for me, since it will be my first time back since 2006!!! After the huge bull our guys shot last year, it will be hard to beat. Best part for me is it will be the FIRST time my dad, myself, and my 15 year old son will be moose hunting together. A dream come true for me!!! Funny thing is, it is the three of us that got the tags!!

Good luck everyone!

Rob


----------



## fknruts (Oct 30, 2009)

Good luck to you guys. Post some good video if you can. Although I hear it is hunted out up there.:wink::wink:


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

well we won't have to drive to far this year we got a archery bull tag for 48 about a 4 hour drive.


----------



## mapleleaf1970 (Dec 2, 2008)

Swing and a miss for Wmu 13 But 3 of us will be in pool 2 next year. But Deer opens Sept 1st and there is additional doe tags so venison is on the menu. Good luck to the other moose hunters out there.


----------



## HRL (May 13, 2010)

Well....the surplus tag "hot line" was a 4 hour waste of time....must have called 500 times....nothing but busy signals.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

3D-GURU said:


> 2 bull tags, and one cow tag for 6 of us. We will also probably grab another surplus cow tag, just to be sure.
> 
> Awesome for me, since it will be my first time back since 2006!!! After the huge bull our guys shot last year, it will be hard to beat. Best part for me is it will be the FIRST time my dad, myself, and my 15 year old son will be moose hunting together. A dream come true for me!!! Funny thing is, it is the three of us that got the tags!!
> 
> ...


hey Rob that's awesome ..funny to me though. if I would have done that with my dad and my grandfather when I was a kid my grandfather would have been 103 when I was 15.. he was born in 1877... good luck dream trip for sure.. let me know how the grouse are as I'm going up north Oct 18 for bird fest..

Gilles


----------



## Alphamax35 (May 17, 2009)

We lucked out with two bull tags for archery this year.


----------



## snikwah (May 22, 2010)

no adult tags this year it's been a good while without a tag wmu 41


----------



## Taigatiger (Dec 20, 2009)

*Perplexed re allocation strategies*

I'm perplexed with MNRs logic on archery tag allocation.
Specifically, why bowhunters need more A pool members than lead slingers for a garuanteed moose tag in some areas when they report archery success is lower.
On that note.......I guess I'll just have to pile up another bull this year with a bullet. :angry:


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Applied single for rifle as I have no group for archery yet and was successful in getting a bull tag for WMU 13.
Shane


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

...any one hear something about a mess up in this years Moose Tag Allocation?

I heard somthing may have been a miss...........


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

ontario moose said:


> hey Rob that's awesome ..funny to me though. if I would have done that with my dad and my grandfather when I was a kid my grandfather would have been 103 when I was 15.. he was born in 1877... good luck dream trip for sure.. let me know how the grouse are as I'm going up north Oct 18 for bird fest..
> 
> Gilles


Well, my dad will be almost 73, myself 41 by then, and the boy 15. It will be awesome for sure, even if we don't whack one!!! 

As far as the birds go, I am not sure if anyone here is aware of this yet, as I wasn't until this past weekend, but you can NO LONGER carry a shotgun or .22 with you while bowhunting for moose to shoot grouse with!!!!!!! It is on page 32 or 34 of the current regs. Apparently this just came into effect last year, according to the CO I spoke with on the weekend. What a bummer!!!! We always shoot grouse while we are driving from spot to spot, but now it is illegal to do so!!

Anybody else know about this already???:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*bows only!*

found it .. Rob is right..

For
example, when hunting moose during a bows-only season,
you may use or carry only bow hunting equipment. You may
not carry a rifle or shotgun for hunting other species.


http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/FW/Publication/MNR_E001275P.html

goto moose hunting.. top right page 1..

I guess you'll have to use blunts I guess..l just says firearms

Gilles


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I looked at this and this is the way I read it. If I am hunting for moose in bow season with archery equipment out in ready to use and an uncased firearm ready to use then I am in contravention to the act. Would it them be reasonable that if I case my bow and put a hunter orange Vest on I would be legal to hunt grouse, small game. 

I have also been told that you can not hunt and fish at the same time meaning your bow uncased in a canoe and you are tossing out a lure for a pike, same same right?

The blunt issue, back in 93 a good friend I was hunting with decided to take a grouse but did not want to waste the broadhead if he missed. So he took the head off and shot the bird. Put the arrow back in his quiver minus the head still and on we went. Close to the vehicle we see a CO truck go by then back up. He check us out for licences and then asked to have us pull all the arrows out of our quivers. All mine were tipped with 125gr muzzy 3 blade, all but 1 of Dans were the same. the bird was in plain view and the officer then informed us Dan could be charged as ALL your arrows must be tipped and capable of killing big game if that is what you are hunting. Also he informed us that you must have at least 3 arrows minimum to hunt big game. 

The CO let Dan off but could have charged him on two counts as we both only carry 3 arrow quivers. Dan only had two tipped for big game.

So again I would ask if I put 3 blunts on and put on the pumpkin coat am I now legal for small game? Even though I have stickers on my card for moose, bear and deer?

Bob


----------



## Taigatiger (Dec 20, 2009)

*No possession of riles or shotgun while bowhunting*

No possession of rifles or shotguns during bow season!
Are there that many moose being taken with a firearm during bow season that MNR felt compelled to legislate this? Really now....and I thought people took up bowhunting moose because they had self actualized beyond spitting lead. 
Additionally, it's obvious the armchair.......... have never been attacked by a bear.
I was attacked twice this year in remote locations 2km apart by two different sized boars and under no uncertain terms it was my firearm that saved my life both times.
I'd like to see how the policy makers would do trying to nock an arrow in under 3 seconds while a bear charged them!! Or maybe they think their bear spray or bangers might save them
Furthermore, it would be unconscionable for a CO to actually register an offense against anyone for this and deleterious to the preservation of individual safety.

What next:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I've never seen the 3 arrow minimum for hunting Moose. Any one know where it states that?

I don't think it is right (as I like to hunt birds while moose hunting...) but I can see having only broadheads on the arrows....a few years ago one lad shot a moose with a broad head and was able to take two follow up shots. 3rd arrow was a judo point by mistake....happened to be in the quiver and he grabbed it. Does not happen often...but it can happen.

All my arrows in my quiver have Broadheads and I keep several Judo's in a tube on my bike.....is that o.k.? Most time I come upon a bird it's going to and from Moose hunting spots anyway...I just don't want to get myself into trouble.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

It does get very blurred because the regs in the book we are given are a summary. So you are not getting the actual language of the Act.

I never looked the 3 arrow thing up as a CO told us this first hand, I trust he knows the law right? Okay, I am calling again tomorrow. 

Bob


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay called MNR and talked with a rep and here is what I got.

There is no minimum arrow amount that you must carry. 

You can have your bow out in a position while you are fishing so you could put one down and do the other.

The issue of hunting birds boils down to, If I hunt moose in the morning with my bow. Go back to camp, stow the archery equipment, have lunch. Then put on the pumpkin suit, take my gun out of the case, take off the trigger lock and procceed to go bird hunting with my small game licence then I am okay. I must make sure I do not have any ammo capable of killing a moose or other big game on my person in an area where such open season is in effect.

I would be aware though that in being charged it is at the rational of the officer and his take on the situation that warrants a charge that is direct or indirectly affected by the negative situation in front of him.

Understand I am not trying to throw stuff out there for no reason, but in all honesty these are some of the things I hear or been told by some who have hunted more years than I have. In the case of the 3 arrow min., It came from a CO in person.

From now on I call.:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

why would you not carry a bird arrow and take it that way......


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

GenesisAlpha, in 93 the law stated that all arrows must be capable of killing moose etc....if that was what you where hunting. There was a CO somewhere around Parry Sound that was charging people for hunting birds and carrying a bird arrow if they stated they were moose hunting. I was told back then (shortly after) that the law had been changed....for once common sense prevailed


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> GenesisAlpha, in 93 the law stated that all arrows must be capable of killing moose etc....if that was what you where hunting. There was a CO somewhere around Parry Sound that was charging people for hunting birds and carrying a bird arrow if they stated they were moose hunting. I was told back then (shortly after) that the law had been changed....for once common sense prevailed


The key words here are, "I was told", not I consulted the actual law and a CO perspective.

When I spoke with the MNR today they said all arrows while you are hunting for big game have to be tipped with the broadhead that is described in the regulations. So nothing changed as you say. 

All this has been a wake up call to me to assure I look for the definitions of the law by the folks that must enforce them.



> a few years ago one lad shot a moose with a broad head and was able to take two follow up shots. 3rd arrow was a judo point by mistake....happened to be in the quiver and he grabbed it. Does not happen often...but it can happen.


I believe the above event shows the common sense in the need for all arrows to be tipped the same. 

Bob


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes the key words were" I was told" I was told by a CO at the time (consulted as you put it) , and what he told me was that interpretation of the law can vary from person to person and from CO to CO. I'm not on here to air out my personal feelings of the law, that's why I said "I was told"
Personally when I'm moose hunting I have an extra quiver attached to my bike with bird arrows in it only. if a bird happens along the trail I grab a bird arrow and at that point in time I'm hunting birds...not moose. If a moose comes along I take an arrow out of my bow quiver, why because at that time I"m hunting moose.
That's my interpretation and the interpretation of the CO I was talking to at the time...would he charge me....no. would another CO....I don't know.

You must watch the wording and your answers if and when asked ...what are you hunting. I know people that grab a handful of bird arrows and go for a walk at lunch during the moose hunt...if someone asks what they are up for...they answer moose hunting....at that point in time, they're poaching....that's where commons sense has to come into play

If you have a problem with my answer I would appreciate you sending me a pm and we can discuss this issue rather than trying to air dirty laundry on a good site.

Rick


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> If you have a problem with my answer I would appreciate you sending me a pm and we can discuss this issue rather than trying to air dirty laundry on a good site.


Where did you get this from in my answer, I don't know you so there is no laundry here. And I do my best to keep the content relevent and good. And I learned a valuable lesson here.............don't take second hand info.

So don't try to make this out that I am causing and issue with you or trying to muddy up this site, from the sound of your last two post your agenda is with me, for what reason I have no clue. 

I put on here the answers that I got from the MNR on the crap I was told to believe by other hunters and a CO in the issue I described, I also put forward the fact that each Co has the ability to use the language to fit what they may see as an issue before your post.

I have no reason to pm you now or in the future.

Bob


----------



## Grousebait (Jul 27, 2009)

How many of you guys with tags are from The north? No disrespect to you southerners but you guys are the reason I havn't got a tag in 15 years now and I'm not the only one in my area in that boat. Because you see when 100 000 people apply for 15000 avalible tags us that live with the moose and have grown up hunting them get **** on everytime. Oh but we get that extra 5 percent draw what a joke might as well slap me in the face!!! MNR needs to come up with a better system that won't **** on us locals. WMU 28 by the way.


----------



## Grousebait (Jul 27, 2009)

3D-GURU said:


> 2 bull tags, and one cow tag for 6 of us. We will also probably grab another surplus cow tag, just to be sure.
> 
> Awesome for me, since it will be my first time back since 2006!!! After the huge bull our guys shot last year, it will be hard to beat. Best part for me is it will be the FIRST time my dad, myself, and my 15 year old son will be moose hunting together. A dream come true for me!!! Funny thing is, it is the three of us that got the tags!!
> 
> ...


Now you see thats the problem right there 6 people 3 adult moose tags and 3 calf tags how much ****ing meat do 6 guys need honestly!! Not pissed at you thats awesome for you! If its brown its down haha. But realy 6 guys 3 adult tags! COME ON NOW MNR WAKE THE **** UP AND SEE YOUR SYSTEM FOR MOOSE IS MOOSE CRAP!!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Guru - Trapper1

Let me know when you come back how the grouse are.. only 40 more sleeps until my grouse fest 

G

p.s. regarding the bird hunting moose hunting conundrum. how about a sling shot or blow gun?


----------



## Grousebait (Jul 27, 2009)

Grouse here were outstanding 2 years ago!! Last year terrible this year should be a little better seems to be a 7 year cycle that they come in 2 years ago being the 7th year. Sling shot would work blow guns are *illegal* in Canada. Bird arrows would be the best bet I think or a pellet gun.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Grousebait said:


> Now you see thats the problem right there 6 people 3 adult moose tags and 3 calf tags how much ****ing meat do 6 guys need honestly!! Not pissed at you thats awesome for you! If its brown its down haha. But realy 6 guys 3 adult tags! COME ON NOW MNR WAKE THE **** UP AND SEE YOUR SYSTEM FOR MOOSE IS MOOSE CRAP!!


Well, your first problem is, that you live too close to Toronto!!!! Areas like yours are where the MAJORITY of people from the south will drive to hunt. You have the EXACT same chance at drawing a tag as any poor schmuck from the south does. In fact, as you stated, your chances are better, due to the 5% rule.

If you want to actually have a chance at getting a tag (We get a minimum of 2 adult tags a year), you have to TRAVEL!!!!!! We drive 25 hours from my place in Kitchener all the way to Red Lake in area 3, because we know we will get tags every year, and because there is more moose than anybody could ever imagine!!

Even when I lived in SSM I always traveled for them, as it was next to impossible to draw a tag near home, and the hunting sucked anyway.

I guess what I am saying is that you shouldn't crap on the system for this. There are only so many tags to go around, and it is your job, if you are serious enough about moose hunting, to do your homework and find a place that will work for you. We did it, and it has worked out beautifully for us.

Oh, and BTW, we didn't really want 3 adult tags this year, but we will do our best to try to fill 2 of them!!!! Afterall, they won't let you give them back!!

Rob


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Ontario moose*

Gilles, 1 week from today we leave, I will definately give you an update once we're back...going to a new area this year and it's kind of exciting...with the new scouting etc.....
later
Rick


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

I was told by a CO that the law about carrying a bird arrow in your quiver changed last year,it is legal to do according to him. I asked because
I wanted to know because I carry one and someone told me its illegal.
So its illegal to carry one? 
Thats the problem with the laws its up to the interpertation by the CO:angry:
Brian


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

btmckay said:


> I was told by a CO that the law about carrying a bird arrow in your quiver changed last year,it is legal to do according to him. I asked because
> I wanted to know because I carry one and someone told me its illegal.
> So its illegal to carry one?
> Thats the problem with the laws its up to the interpertation by the CO:angry:
> Brian


Hey Brian, what office is he from?.. do you have a number, we should all call him and ask..

Gilles


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Gilles
He's from the Pembroke office. 
But the problem is I'm going up to Nakina in Oct and want to know what I can legally do
By the sounds of people here I can't do it
Brian


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Brian I think your best bet would be to stop in at the office in Geraldton on your way through. Best to be safe and save the money

Randy


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I spoke with a CO (Head of enforcement) at the Thunder Bay office, By the regs it states if you are hunting Big Game all your arrows must be able to take Big Game. Cutting dia. etc. He stated you must define what you are hunting, if it is moose the above applies if you say you are bird hunting then that is what you should be doing. He also stated would you be charged, that is up to the CO in the field. It is a good idea to stop and be sure in that area. If you have a gun out in the vehicle and a bow at the same time and you tell him you are hunting moose during bow season, you would most likely be looking at a violation.

Bob


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey Brian, I'm sure somebody is going to encounter a CO during their travels and post something here.. I'm just curious, I don't hunt moose anymore. I hunt grouse with my bow and now use an air rifle.

Gilles


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Big game, including moose, may only be hunted with a
firearm (this includes bows). When hunting moose, you
may only use or carry a firearm of the type (rifle, shotgun,
bow or muzzle-loader) permitted for hunting moose at
that time in that Wildlife Management Unit (WMU). For
example, when hunting moose during a bows-only season,
you may use or carry only bow hunting equipment. You may
not carry a rifle or shotgun for hunting other species.Specifications on the firearms, bows, bolts and arrows
that are permitted when hunting moose are found onpage 22.

From page 22 (moose)

Bows must have a draw weight of at
least 22 kilograms (48.5 lb.) at draw
length of 700 mm (27.6 in.) or less.
Arrows must be at least 600 mm
(23.6 in.) long and have at a
minimum a 22 mm (0.87 in.) wide
arrow head with at least two sharp
cutting edges.

The above should clearly tell you what is and what is not legal.


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's a question then.......can I carry a rifle and a bow, that way I have the option of using either on a moose?


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> Big game, including moose, may only be hunted with a
> firearm (this includes bows). When hunting moose, you
> may only use or carry a firearm of the type (rifle, shotgun,
> bow or muzzle-loader) permitted for hunting moose at
> that time in that Wildlife Management Unit (WMU)


As long as you were hunting in the firearms season, I would think you would be okay.

If you were in the archery season only then by the regs you could be charged:



> For example, when hunting moose during a bows-only season,
> you may use or carry only bow hunting equipment. You may
> not carry a rifle or shotgun for hunting other species.


JMHO

Bob


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

Talked with the MNR in my area. A person is able to carry both a bow and a rifle. Infact one could carry 2 rifles if they wanted. I also got clarification on the judo point issue. If one has a small game licence then they can have a judo point in their quiver. As soon as your big game tags are filled though all broad heads must be removed from the quiver, unless you are party hunting of course.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> Talked with the MNR in my area. A person is able to carry both a bow and a rifle. Infact one could carry 2 rifles if they wanted.


In the regular Firearms season this would be true, if it is a bow only season and you have a gun and a bow out you will be charged.



> If one has a small game licence then they can have a judo point in their quiver.


The CO I spoke with was clear on this, but he did say there was some discretion by the CO. He quoted this "

Arrows must be at least 600 mm
(23.6 in.) long and have at a
minimum a 22 mm (0.87 in.) wide
arrow head with at least two sharp
cutting edges.

It does not use the words could or should or if you feel like it. It uses the words MUST and HAVE.



> As soon as your big game tags are filled though all broad heads must be removed from the quiver, unless you are party hunting of course.


I checked the regulations and no where does it state that I can not use a broadhead for small game, birds, coyote, foxes...........

What area are you in?


----------

